# Painting Pine



## ron schenker (Jan 15, 2006)

cibula11 said:


> My attic ceiling is carsiding pine boards that I would like to paint white. Is there any special primer to use? I have some exterior primer left over. Is that okay to use on this job?


I would use Zinnser Bin shellac based primer


----------



## SgtBaldy (Jul 18, 2006)

What he said. :thumbsup:


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

I have no idea what carsiding is, ad you don't say what kind of exterior primer, but I'm going to say a big no on this one

It's almost always not a good idea to use ext. paints/primers inside

As for what to use, I can tell you that if it's clear unfinished pine, and you are painting with latex for the top coats, a quality latex primer will be fine

If it's knotty unfinished pine, that could get tricky w/o seeing it

Generally you'll want to prime with a quality oil-based (alkyd) primer, and check for bleed through before applying paint
(If there are any bleed through knots, they should get spot BINzed or other quality pigmented shellac)

If there' a ton of knots, or they are all dark and at high risk for bleed through, it might be better to BIN the whole thing

To ensure no future bleed through, BIN is best

If it's finished with something like poly, you'll need to scuff sand and oil-prime

That's about it w/o me knowing what carsiding is


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 1, 2007)

ron schenker said:


> I would use Zinnser Bin shellac based primer


Ditto:thumbsup:


----------



## ron schenker (Jan 15, 2006)

cibula11 said:


> My attic ceiling is carsiding pine boards that I would like to paint white. Is there any special primer to use? I have some exterior primer left over. Is that okay to use on this job?


Carsiding...Isn't that what they used to put on the old "woody" cars


----------



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

C,mon Ron, You know what carsiding is.

Like T&G. It's what they used to put on railroad cars. Car sided (T&G) ceiling pic.


----------

